
DiceWARE - subnaught
http://www.dicewarepasswords.com/
======
steaminghacker
i do the same thing, but not with dice. using random words concatenated is a
good way.

Unfortunately, many systems insist on numbers, upper/lower or other symbols.
in these cases i resort to a generator that makes up a stupidly crazy string
just so it can't reject it again. if it does, i just give up and don't use the
service anymore.

